
Google tweaks system after Trump left off search results - mbgaxyz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/27/12299532/presidential-candidates-google-results-trump-bias-accusations
======
mbgaxyz
1\. Can anyone provide specifics as to how Google's Knowledge Graph works and
how this issue may have arisen?

2\. How trustworthy are such systems if they can be gamed or make such an
obvious error on a well discussed and linked topic such as the Presidential
election?

3\. Why was a previous discussion flagged?

Flagged Link: [http://nbc4i.com/2016/07/27/trump-left-out-of-google-
search-...](http://nbc4i.com/2016/07/27/trump-left-out-of-google-search-for-
presidential-candidates/)

Flagged discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12183427)

~~~
codeddesign
It's an understandable bug that didn't just leave trump off. The title is
bait. Basically since the republican and libertarian conventions are over
neither showed up on the list.

